# Off of/From



## Inglip

It's a long story, but I want to say: 'A Russian girl licked cake off of my nipple at the party last night.'

I was a little confused how to consturct it, in particular, the 'off of' part.

I was debating, 1. 'dinilahan ng russinan na babae ng cake ang utong ko sa party kagabi.' or, 2. 'Dumila ang russian na babae ng cake sa/nasa utong ko sa party kagabi'

With onstruction 2, I wasn't sure between 'nasa' or 'sa.' 
Anyway, trying to construct this sentence made me realise, I don't really confident to say 'off of' or 'from.' Ex: 'He took the book off of the table' or 'The woman bought her car from the new car dealership in town'

Any help would be great!


----------



## mataripis

Inglip said:


> It's a long story, but I want to say: 'A Russian girl licked cake off of my nipple at the party last night.'
> 
> I was a little confused how to consturct it, in particular, the 'off of' part.
> 
> I was debating, 1. 'dinilahan ng russinan na babae ng cake ang utong ko sa party kagabi.' or, 2. 'Dumila ang russian na babae ng cake sa/nasa utong ko sa party kagabi'
> 
> With onstruction 2, I wasn't sure between 'nasa' or 'sa.'
> Anyway, trying to construct this sentence made me realise, I don't really confident to say 'off of' or 'from.' Ex: 'He took the book off of the table' or 'The woman bought her car from the new car dealership in town'
> 
> Any help would be great!


 it is simply "Inalis"or "tinanggal" ( off/of)  The first sentence 1.) A russian licked the cake in my nipple last night in a party. = 1.) Nasa utong ko ang icing ng cake kaya nga hinimod ng rusong babae kagabi sa isang kasiyahan. let's wait for other explanation.


----------



## mr. mister

My translation is "Dinalaan ng isang babaeng russo ang cake na nasa aking utong kagabi sa party".


----------

